# FoCal for PC only!?!?!?!?!?



## xthebillx (Apr 23, 2012)

I just purchased FoCal, and only after did I realize that it's PC only.
That's frustrating, as a majority of the photo community is Mac (in my experience at least).
I don't even know anyone that works on a PC...


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 23, 2012)

Supposedly, they're working on a version for OS X. In the meantime, I've been running it in a Windows virtual machine on my MacBook Pro, works fine that way.


----------



## xthebillx (Apr 23, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Supposedly, they're working on a version for OS X. In the meantime, I've been running it in a Windows virtual machine on my MacBook Pro, works fine that way.



Re OSX: I read that.
Thanks for that, Neuro - I'm a bit skeptical of PC emulators, as I've had trouble with them in the past.
Since Q2 of 2012 is imminent, I'll just wait for that.
I haven't had too much trouble with AF accuracy on the mk3, but I'm eager to get it dialed in concretely.


----------



## msdarkroom (Apr 23, 2012)

Neuro is correct, they are working on a Mac version that is...


"...coming along but we want to make sure we've got a codebase that allows Mac and PC development simultaneously. We're hoping to get the first Mac version out around June."


-MS


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 23, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> I just purchased FoCal, and only after did I realize that it's PC only.
> That's frustrating, as a majority of the photo community is Mac (in my experience at least).
> I don't even know anyone that works on a PC...



Hate to say it...but not their problem. They do state it on their website that, for now, it's Windows only.


----------



## KurtStevens (Apr 23, 2012)

Does that software work? I have it open in another tab and just don't know if its worth buying.


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 23, 2012)

xthebillx said:


> I'm a bit skeptical of PC emulators, as I've had trouble with them in the past.



I've paid off my mortgage and a solar rooftop array and a Big White and more in just the past few years by doing Windows development on an iMac running VMware. I hear you about "in the past," but that's looooooong past.

Oh, and, yeah. I was pissed, too, when I learned that there's no OS X version of FoCal. But it worked just fine in VMware on the MacBook Air.

Cheers,

b&


----------



## pauljv (Apr 23, 2012)

Runs fine, under VirtualBox(free) on my MacBook


----------



## EvilTed (Apr 23, 2012)

You can always use Bootcamp and then Windows runs native on the Mac hardware.
There's no "emulation", no virtualization and you can use native drivers.
This is my preferred way of running Windows on my Macs...

ET


----------



## Drizzt321 (Apr 24, 2012)

KurtStevens said:


> Does that software work? I have it open in another tab and just don't know if its worth buying.



Seems to work in my non-professional opinion. Haven't done any MFA changes manually, but on my 5d2 the fully-automatic seems to 'just work'. Set it up on a tripod, decent lighting on the target, and hit go. Click. Click. Click. I just keep hearing that until it's done. 

Can't wait until Canon releases the SDK for the 5d3 and they can get the fully-auto mode to work on the 5d3. Works, but it's a pain on the 5d3 with the current beta because I need to manually change the MFA settings for every photo it takes. Takes twice as long for the zooms, since I want to adjust it at both the wide & zoom ends since the 5d3 supports both settings.


----------

